# The wicKED weeKEnD Halloween Party of 2014



## wicKED

Enjoy!

http://wickedwaysproductions.blogspot.com/p/the-wicked-weekend-halloween-party-of.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

The decorations are just beautiful and so colorful.


----------



## deadSusan

Fabulous job as usual wicKED! My favorite picture is the one looking up the stairs at the HUGE spider!


----------



## Hairazor

If people didn't have fun, there is something seriously wrong with them!


----------



## drevilstein

wow, very cool décor!


----------



## wicKED

Thanks guys! Appreciate the comments! We really had a blast!


----------



## Copchick

Yes, very cool! The colors really jump out at you.


----------



## Timpbike

Looks great!!! And fun!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Looks like a very cool party! Your decorations are fantastic and I love that you served the bubbling, green, witch's brew, or swamp bog, it was a very nice detail. I love your use of black lights and each room was beautifully set up.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Now that took alot of work and attention to detail, and looks totally amazing. The lighting and the spider webs are excellent. How could you not have a good time there. Bravo.


----------



## elputas69

This is awesome, no details were spared. Looks like everything has a place and no place was overlooked. Very nice!


----------

